# ما هى الهندسة الميكانيكيةو البحرية و الغزل ة النسيج



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

الهندسة الميكانيكية​وتختص الهندسة الميكانيكية بالماكينات والمعدات وتوليد القدرة وطرق الانتاج والتصنيع. كما يقومون المهندسون الميكانيكيون بتصنيع ماكينات التشغيل التي تقوم بدورها بعمل الماكينات الأخرى وأجزائها ، والميكنة والمعدات التي تخدم كل قطاعات الصناعة بأنواعها.
وكمثال يقومون بتصميم التوربينات والمطابع ومعدات حفر الأراضي ومعدات تصنيع الأغذية وتعليبها وحفظها وأجهزة تكييف الهواء ونظم التبريد ، والقلب الصناعي والأطراف الصناعية ومحركات الطائرات وقاطرات الديزل والسيارات والجرارات ومركبات المواصلات العامة .
وهذه الماكينات والمعدات تتحرك وترفع الأثقال وتنقل الناس والبضائع وتنتج الطاقة وتحولها الى صورة مختلفة. وغالباً ما يعمل المهندسون الميكانيكيون في أحد مجالات التخصصات التالية:

إنتاج الطاقة الحرارية وتوليد القدرة الميكانيكية من مصادر الطاقة الأولية. 
إنتاج وتصنيع الأجزاء الميكانيكية والمعدات والماكينات المتنوعة التطبيق والميكانيكية التطبيقية.
وبالنظر إلى المستقبل يتوقع أن يزداد الطلب على المهندسين الميكانيكيين ، وذلك بظهور صناعات جديدة أو باستفادة الصناعات القديمة من التطور الحادث في عمليات الأتومائية الآلية، واستخدام الكمبيوتر ومحاكيات الإنسان الآلية(ميكاترونكس) وتطوير المصادر الجديدة من الطاقة.


الهندسة البحريه​الهندسة البحريه احدى التخصصات الهندسية الحديثه فهى مهمه جدا ومفيده. فى قسم الهندسة البحريه تدرس جميع التخصصات الهندسية تقريبا بسبب تعتبر السفينه جزيره بالبحر عليها جميع الخدمات وخصوصا عندما تشتغل على سفينه نقل ركاب تدرس محركات الديزل وعلم الموائع وتصميم السفن والتصميم و نظام دفع السفن وترسانه بناء السفن والتكيف والتبريد وتصميم الالات والتصنيع والحام وكثير من المواد تدرس بالقسم وفوق كل هذا يوجد فيها تخصصات وافرع مثل الترسانه البحريه وبناء سفن وديزل وهندسة بحريه ومنصات بترول البحريه وعمليه استخراج البترول والبحث عنه بقاع البحر وتخصص جميل جدا ولكن هنا مشكله لاتتيح ليك العمل بالبحر الا بوجود شهاده اهليه وهى مهندس ثالث ويكون عندك خبره بالبحر واذا كنت لا تريد العمل على السفن فهذا سهل بدون شهاده اهليه ولكن يجب اخذ شهادات حتميه ايضا مث اطفاء حريق وسلامه بحريه وغيره حوالى سبع دورات تجدد كل خمس سنيين فلذك حتى لا تواجه اى مشكله .

لهذا فى الهندسة البحريه يتم دراسة بعض مقرارات الهندسة الميكانيكية ( للماكينات البحرية) بالاضافة الى بعض مقرارات هندسة القوى الكهربية (للمعدات الكهربية البحرية) و عمارة السفن البحرية.


هندسة الغزل و النسيج​ هو قسم من الاقسام الميكانيكية التي تهتم بدراسة ماكينات الغزل و النسيج و دراسة المنتج النسيجي 
 والخامات النسيجية من الناحية الطبيعية والكيميائية. وتكنولوجيا تصنيع الخيوط و الاقمشة و كيفية ادارة 
 المصانع وتخطيطها و الاقتصاد الهندسي و مراقبة جودة المنتج يدرس  
 الطالب ايضا: الماكينات الخاصة بهذا المجال من حيث التصميم و التنفيذ و كل المؤثرات الخارجية من 
 كهرباء وتأثير حراري والمواد المستخدمة في تصنيع الماكينات.
لهذا فانفى هندسة الغزل و النسيجيتم دراسة بعض مقرارات الهندسة الميكانيكية ( لماكينات الغزل و النسيج) 
 بالاضافة الى بعض مقرارات الهندسة الكيميائية(الخاصة بالخاماي النسيجية) و بعض مقرارات هندسة الانتاج (ضبط 
 جودة الماكينات و المنتج النسيجى).


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

للانفعال. 
المقررات الدراسية للهندسة الميكانيكية​ 
علم المواد
مقدمة في الخواص الميكانيكية والكهربائية والكيميائية للمواد الهندسية وتقسيم المواد الهندسية، البنية الذرية البللورية للمعادن، تجميد الفلزات والسبائك، عمليات التشكيل على البارد والدافئ والساخن للمعادن، منحنيات الاتزان الحراري والفحص الميتالوجرافي للاطوار (منحنيات الاطوار)، الحديد وسبائكه (منحنى الاتزان الطوري للحديد وكربيد الحديد، تأثير الكربون والشوائب الدائمة على خواص الصلب) عمليات المعاجات الحرارية للصلب (التقسية، المراجعة، المعادلة، التخمير )، التقسية السطحية للصلب، دراسة الحديد الزهر، دراسة مواد هندسية أخرى شائعة الاستعمال (اللدائن، الخزفيات، الخشب، الخرسانة، المطاط، المواد المؤتلفة المركبة) الزيوت والشحوم. 
 خواص المواد 
الخواص الميكانيكية للمواد الهندسية (المرونة، اللدونة، الصلادة، المتانة، المطروقية، مقاومة الصدمات، الهشاشية)، الاجهادات والانفعالات البسيطة، ( الاجهادات، الانفعال، حد المرونة )، طاقة الانفعال وحمل الصدمات، نظريات الانهيار، اختبار الشد الاستاتيكي، اختبار الضغط الاستاتيكي، اختبار الانحناء، القص وعزم الالتواء،اختبار الصلادة، اختبار الصدم، انبعاج الاعمدة، المواسيروالاسطوانات الرقيقة والسميكة، كلال المعادن، زحف المعادن. 

 مبادئ هندسة كهربائية 
مفاهيم أساسية، دوائر التيار المستمر وقوانين كيرشوف، التحليل العقدي للدوائر، تحويلات لابلاس، الإستجابة الآتية لدوائر التيار المستمر. دوائر التيار المتردد، مولدات الجهد المتردد، ثلاثي الطور، التحليل الجيبي لدوائر التيار المتردد، الإستجابة المستقرة لدوائر التيار المتردد. القدرة في دوائر التيار المتردد ومعامل القدرة. تحليل نظام الرتبة الثانية واسنجابته، الدائرات المترابطة والمحولات، تحويل الجهد المتناوب إلى متواصل، مضخات القدرة العملية. 

هندسة انتاج (1)  
مفاهيم عامة عن تشغيل المعادن بالقطع، المخارط وأجزاؤها الرئيسية، عمليات الخراطة،طرق تثبيت المشغولات على المخرطة، سرعات عمود الدوران، سرعات التغذية، ماكينات القشط وأنواعها، آلية تشغيل وتغذية المقشطة، عمليات القشط، طرق تثبيت المشغولات على المقشطة، اختبار دقة ماكينات الخراطة والمقاشط.

 نظرية آلات (1)  
مقدمة ومبادئ اساسية في الماكينات والاليات، التحليل الكينماتيكي للاليات والماكينات، القوى الموزعة ومراكز الثقل، التحليل الاستاتيكي والدينميكي للماكينات والآليات، الاحتكاك الانزلاقي والدوراني والكفاءة الميكاينيكة، عزم القصور الذاتي (مساحة، كتلة) - كينماتيكا الاجسام الجاسئة، تركيبات آلية بسيطة، القوى والتأثيرات الجيروسكوبية، ضابط السرعة. 

 مقاومة مواد 
مقدمة، تصميم الأجزاء بظواهر القوة، الترخيم في القضبان، العناصر غير المحددة استاتيكياً، طرق الطاقة، الانابيب السميكة والاقراص الدوارة، والاجهادات التكرارية، استقرار الاتزان للانظمة القابلة


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

للانفعال. 
المقررات الدراسية للهندسة الميكانيكية​ 
علم المواد
مقدمة في الخواص الميكانيكية والكهربائية والكيميائية للمواد الهندسية وتقسيم المواد الهندسية، البنية الذرية البللورية للمعادن، تجميد الفلزات والسبائك، عمليات التشكيل على البارد والدافئ والساخن للمعادن، منحنيات الاتزان الحراري والفحص الميتالوجرافي للاطوار (منحنيات الاطوار)، الحديد وسبائكه (منحنى الاتزان الطوري للحديد وكربيد الحديد، تأثير الكربون والشوائب الدائمة على خواص الصلب) عمليات المعاجات الحرارية للصلب (التقسية، المراجعة، المعادلة، التخمير )، التقسية السطحية للصلب، دراسة الحديد الزهر، دراسة مواد هندسية أخرى شائعة الاستعمال (اللدائن، الخزفيات، الخشب، الخرسانة، المطاط، المواد المؤتلفة المركبة) الزيوت والشحوم. 
 خواص المواد 
الخواص الميكانيكية للمواد الهندسية (المرونة، اللدونة، الصلادة، المتانة، المطروقية، مقاومة الصدمات، الهشاشية)، الاجهادات والانفعالات البسيطة، ( الاجهادات، الانفعال، حد المرونة )، طاقة الانفعال وحمل الصدمات، نظريات الانهيار، اختبار الشد الاستاتيكي، اختبار الضغط الاستاتيكي، اختبار الانحناء، القص وعزم الالتواء،اختبار الصلادة، اختبار الصدم، انبعاج الاعمدة، المواسيروالاسطوانات الرقيقة والسميكة، كلال المعادن، زحف المعادن. 

 مبادئ هندسة كهربائية 
مفاهيم أساسية، دوائر التيار المستمر وقوانين كيرشوف، التحليل العقدي للدوائر، تحويلات لابلاس، الإستجابة الآتية لدوائر التيار المستمر. دوائر التيار المتردد، مولدات الجهد المتردد، ثلاثي الطور، التحليل الجيبي لدوائر التيار المتردد، الإستجابة المستقرة لدوائر التيار المتردد. القدرة في دوائر التيار المتردد ومعامل القدرة. تحليل نظام الرتبة الثانية واسنجابته، الدائرات المترابطة والمحولات، تحويل الجهد المتناوب إلى متواصل، مضخات القدرة العملية. 

هندسة انتاج (1)  
مفاهيم عامة عن تشغيل المعادن بالقطع، المخارط وأجزاؤها الرئيسية، عمليات الخراطة،طرق تثبيت المشغولات على المخرطة، سرعات عمود الدوران، سرعات التغذية، ماكينات القشط وأنواعها، آلية تشغيل وتغذية المقشطة، عمليات القشط، طرق تثبيت المشغولات على المقشطة، اختبار دقة ماكينات الخراطة والمقاشط.

 نظرية آلات (1)  
مقدمة ومبادئ اساسية في الماكينات والاليات، التحليل الكينماتيكي للاليات والماكينات، القوى الموزعة ومراكز الثقل، التحليل الاستاتيكي والدينميكي للماكينات والآليات، الاحتكاك الانزلاقي والدوراني والكفاءة الميكاينيكة، عزم القصور الذاتي (مساحة، كتلة) - كينماتيكا الاجسام الجاسئة، تركيبات آلية بسيطة، القوى والتأثيرات الجيروسكوبية، ضابط السرعة. 

 مقاومة مواد 
مقدمة، تصميم الأجزاء بظواهر القوة، الترخيم في القضبان، العناصر غير المحددة استاتيكياً، طرق الطاقة، الانابيب السميكة والاقراص الدوارة، والاجهادات التكرارية، استقرار الاتزان للانظمة القابلة


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

نظرية آلات (2)  
السرعات في التركيبات الآلية باستخدام المراكز اللحظية، مضلعات السرعات والعجلات في التركيبات الآلية، قوى القصور الذاتي في الماكينات، الكامات، التروس، محموعة التروس، الخدافات، التوازن الاستاتيكي والديناميكي والكتل الدوارة والمترددة، آلات الوزن.

 رسم ماكينات  
السماحات والازواجات وعلامات التشغيل، الوصلات الميكانيكية(وصلات باستخدام القلاووظ، وصلات خابورية ومحددة، وصلات مبرشمة، وصلات ملحومة )، تمثيل التروس، اليايات بأنواعها المختلفة، رسومات انشائية وتشغيلية، لوحات تجميع (كراسي المحاور قارنات نقل الحركة، المناجل، الصمامات والمحابس). 



 هندسة انتاج(2)  
ماكينات التفريز وانواعها واجزاؤها الرئيسية،آلية التشغيل والتغذية في الفريزة، تثبيت وربط المشغولات على الفريزة، رأس التقسيم في الفريزة، المثاقب وأنواعها وآلاتها، أجهزة تثبيت آلة الثقب، ماكينات التجليخ وأنواعها، العمليات المصاحبة للتجليخ، احجار الجلخ، عمليات تجليخ خاصة، التسلسل التشغيلي للعمليات المختلفة. 

تحليل الاجهادات 
 الاجهادات المركبة،تحليل الاجهاد والانفعال في مستوى، نظريات اخفاق المنشئات، تركيزات الاجهاد، النوابض والانواع وطرق التصميم، تحليل الاجهادات في العتبات المنحنية، ترخيم الدعامات، الكلال. 

 ديناميكا حرارية (1) 
مقدمة، تعاريف، الشغل والحرارة، خصائص المادة النقية، جداول وخرائط الديناميكا الحرارية، القانون الاول، للديناميك الحرارية، وتطبيقاته، على المنظومات والحجم المحكوم، القانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية وتعريف الانتروبيا، علاقات مهمة للغازات والمثالية، الاجراءات المثالية والفعلية، الضاغطات والمحركات الترددية، دور ة كارنو المثالية، دورات الغاز، دورات البخار. 


 ميكانيك موائع (1) 
تصنيف الموائع، خواص الموائع، علاقات الضغوط والقوى في مائع ساكن وتطبيقاتها أجهزة قياس الضغط في الموائع، قاعدة ارشميدس وتوازن الاجسام الطافية -كينماتيكا الموائع، منحنيات الانسياب، السرعة والعجلة السرعة الزاوية في مجال سريان ثنائي البعد ومعادلات الاستمرارية، معادلة برنولي وتطبيقاتها، قانون نيوتن للموائع (حفظ كمية الحركة) وتطبيقاته، السريان الرقائقي والمضطرب، تجارب رينولدز، مجالات السريان المتماثلة ديناميكياً، والعلاقات بينها، التحليل البعدي، السريان المستقر في الانابيب، فواقد الضغط في الأنابيب ووصلاتها. 

 نظرية قطع معادن 
مقدمة العمليات التشغيلية وحركات القطع المختلفة، توصيف أدوات القطع، ميكانيكية قطع المعادن (نظرية تكون الرايش، القوة المؤثرة على أداة القطع، القطع المائل، والقطع العمودي، طاقة القطع، النظريات المختلفة لحساب سمك الرايش)،توزيع درجات الحرارة في منطقتي التشوه اللدن الأساسي والثانوي، عمر أداة القطع وتآكلها والعلوامل المؤثرة عليها، سوائل القطع المبردات وخشونه السطح.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

نظرية آلات (2)  
السرعات في التركيبات الآلية باستخدام المراكز اللحظية، مضلعات السرعات والعجلات في التركيبات الآلية، قوى القصور الذاتي في الماكينات، الكامات، التروس، محموعة التروس، الخدافات، التوازن الاستاتيكي والديناميكي والكتل الدوارة والمترددة، آلات الوزن.

 رسم ماكينات  
السماحات والازواجات وعلامات التشغيل، الوصلات الميكانيكية(وصلات باستخدام القلاووظ، وصلات خابورية ومحددة، وصلات مبرشمة، وصلات ملحومة )، تمثيل التروس، اليايات بأنواعها المختلفة، رسومات انشائية وتشغيلية، لوحات تجميع (كراسي المحاور قارنات نقل الحركة، المناجل، الصمامات والمحابس). 



 هندسة انتاج(2)  
ماكينات التفريز وانواعها واجزاؤها الرئيسية،آلية التشغيل والتغذية في الفريزة، تثبيت وربط المشغولات على الفريزة، رأس التقسيم في الفريزة، المثاقب وأنواعها وآلاتها، أجهزة تثبيت آلة الثقب، ماكينات التجليخ وأنواعها، العمليات المصاحبة للتجليخ، احجار الجلخ، عمليات تجليخ خاصة، التسلسل التشغيلي للعمليات المختلفة. 

تحليل الاجهادات 
 الاجهادات المركبة،تحليل الاجهاد والانفعال في مستوى، نظريات اخفاق المنشئات، تركيزات الاجهاد، النوابض والانواع وطرق التصميم، تحليل الاجهادات في العتبات المنحنية، ترخيم الدعامات، الكلال. 

 ديناميكا حرارية (1) 
مقدمة، تعاريف، الشغل والحرارة، خصائص المادة النقية، جداول وخرائط الديناميكا الحرارية، القانون الاول، للديناميك الحرارية، وتطبيقاته، على المنظومات والحجم المحكوم، القانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية وتعريف الانتروبيا، علاقات مهمة للغازات والمثالية، الاجراءات المثالية والفعلية، الضاغطات والمحركات الترددية، دور ة كارنو المثالية، دورات الغاز، دورات البخار. 


 ميكانيك موائع (1) 
تصنيف الموائع، خواص الموائع، علاقات الضغوط والقوى في مائع ساكن وتطبيقاتها أجهزة قياس الضغط في الموائع، قاعدة ارشميدس وتوازن الاجسام الطافية -كينماتيكا الموائع، منحنيات الانسياب، السرعة والعجلة السرعة الزاوية في مجال سريان ثنائي البعد ومعادلات الاستمرارية، معادلة برنولي وتطبيقاتها، قانون نيوتن للموائع (حفظ كمية الحركة) وتطبيقاته، السريان الرقائقي والمضطرب، تجارب رينولدز، مجالات السريان المتماثلة ديناميكياً، والعلاقات بينها، التحليل البعدي، السريان المستقر في الانابيب، فواقد الضغط في الأنابيب ووصلاتها. 

 نظرية قطع معادن 
مقدمة العمليات التشغيلية وحركات القطع المختلفة، توصيف أدوات القطع، ميكانيكية قطع المعادن (نظرية تكون الرايش، القوة المؤثرة على أداة القطع، القطع المائل، والقطع العمودي، طاقة القطع، النظريات المختلفة لحساب سمك الرايش)،توزيع درجات الحرارة في منطقتي التشوه اللدن الأساسي والثانوي، عمر أداة القطع وتآكلها والعلوامل المؤثرة عليها، سوائل القطع المبردات وخشونه السطح.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

تصميم ماكينات (1) 
مقدمة في تصميم أجزاء الماكينات (أسس ومبادئ التصميم+ نظريات الانهيار المختلفة، المواد المستخدمة)، الوصلات الثابتة (الخوابير، اللحام، البرشام الربط بالمسامير، وصلات البنوز الخوابير المستعرضة )نقل الحركة (الجنازير والمسننات، لوالب نقل القدره). 

 ديناميكا حرارية(2) 
دورات القدرة بالتبريد،مخاليط الغازات المثالية، اللانعكاسية والمتاحية، الاحتراق والتفاعلات الكيميائية، تطبيقات القانون الأول والثاني على التفاعلات الكيميائية، علاقات الديناميكا الحرارية، الخرائط العامة للغازات الحقيقية، مقدمة عن الاتزان الكيميائي. 


 ميكانكا موائع (2) 
السريان المستقر خلال المواسير المتصلة على التوالي وعلي التوازي وتعريفها،شبكات المواسير، طبقات الموائع المتاخمة لسطح أفقي مستوى، الحلول التقريبية لمعادلات الاستمرارية وحفظ كمية الحرارة خلال الطبقات المتاخمة، السريان غير المستقر خلال المواسير الصلبة والمرنة، ظاهرة مطرقة المياة والخزانات الافاضة، الهيدروديناميكا ومجالات السريان الأساسية، وتطبيقها، دالة الانسياب ودالة الجهد للسريان والعلاقة بينهما، سريان،الموائع حول الاجسام المغمورة (كرة، اسطوانة، اجنحة)، دراسة قوى السحب والرفع والدواميات. 

 قياسات  
القياسات ومنظومات القياس المواصفات الاستاتيكية والديناميكية لاجهزة القياس، محسات القياس الالكترونية للمتغيرات الميكانيكية، محسات ومحولات القياس، تكييف الاشارة، مرحلة عرض البيانات، اجهزة قياس الضغط والسريان وارتفاع المنسوب ودرجة الحرارة، أجهزة قياس القوة والعزم والقدرة، اجهزة قياس الازاحة الانتقالية والزاوية، أجهزة قياس السرعة، أجهزة قياس القوة والعزم والقدرة، أجهزة قياس الانفعال، التحليلات الاحصائية للبيانات التجريبية، تحليل الاخطاء وتقدير دقة النتائج. 

 اقتصاد هندسي 
مقدمة في علم الاقتصاد، مقدمة في علم الاقتصاد الهندسي، العملية الهندسية، العملية الهندسية، مفاهيم وأفكار أساسية، المقترحات الهندسية والبدائل، تعريف البدائل وحصرها والتنبؤ بنتائجها المستقبلية، القابلية للقياس والتعبير بوحدة النقد، الاستثمار المرشد وأثر الوقت على المال، قيمة غلة النقود وليس الفائدة، المسار النقدي، الريع ومعدله، التكافؤ وعلاقات ومعاملات الريع، جداول الريع المركب، مقارنة البدائل على أساس المسار النقدي المنتظم المكافئ، مقارنة البدائل على أساس القيمة الحالية المكافئة، تقدير معدل الريع المجزي الأدني في الدراسات السابقة، التحليل الاقتصادي للمشروعات الهندسية العامة والحكومية،مقارنة البدائل على أساس نسبة المزايا / التكلفة، طرق حساب الاستهلاك للأصول الثابتة، تقدير ضرائب الدخل والقيم الدفترية للأصول، مقارنة البدائل المتعددة ذات العلاقة لمتغير هندسي واحد، الدراسات الهندسية للتقاعد والإحلال، التضخم وتغير معاملا الري، اقتصاديات.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

دوائر كهربائية والكترونيات 
المواد الموصلة والعازلة وأشباه الموصلات، نوعية –n، نوعية-p، الثنائيات، تطبيقات الثنائيات، معدل الموجة، رفع الموجة، قص الموجة، مضاعف الفولتية، الترنزستور نوعية (BJT) وتطبيقاته، ترنزستور المجال (FET) وتطبيقاته، المكبر العملي (O.P.Amp) 

 معامل (1) 
إعداد التقارير الفنية لتجارب المعامل، دراسة ومعايرة أجهزة قياس درجة الحرارة، تجارب وقياسات انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل، معايرة اجهزة قياس الضغط، تجارب وقياسات في مجال سريان الموائع،تجارب وقياسات في مجال الديناميكا الحرارية، قياسات دقيقة للأبعاد والسطوح. 

 تصميم ماكينات (2)  
التروس وصناديق التروس، تصميم الأعمدة، السماحات في كل من الأعمدة والثقوب، الحالات المختلفة للازواجات (الجداول القياسية)، تصميم الاذرع والروافع، تصميم اليايات (النوابض)، نقل الحركة بالسيور والحبال المعدنية والسلاسل، تصميم الحدافات والطارات.

 نظرية تشكيل معادن 
مقدمة في الاجهادات والانفعالات، المرونة واللدونة، الاسس النظرية لتشكيل المعادن، التشكيل على البارد والتشكيل على الساخن، والمعالجات الحرارية اللازمة، عمليات الدرفلة بأنواعها، عمليات سحب القضبان والأسلاك، عمليات البثق، علميات الحدادة، تشكيل الألواح المعدنية (القطع، القص، الفصل) ميكانيكية قطع الالواح، عمليات الثني وميكانيكيتها، عمليات الرحو. 


لغة الحاسب 
مقدمة عن الحاسبات وانواعها، فكرة عن نظم التشغيل، فكرة عن لغات البرمجة، دراسة تفصيلية للبرمجة باستخدام (Q BASIC)، المتغيرات،اوامر ادخال البيانات،اوامر اخراج البيانات، التحكم المشروط وغير المشروط،اوامر التكرار الحلقي، تحميل وتشغيل لغة البرمجة، خرائط التدفق، المتغيرات الدليلية، طرق البحث، طرق الادراج، البرامج الفرعية، الدوال المعرفة، ملفات البيانات والمخرجات، دمج الملفات، تطبيقات على العلوم الهندسية، تطبيقات عامة.

 انتقال حرارة (1) 
مقدمة، آليات انتقال الحرارة، معادلة الطاقة العامة للتوصيل الحراري، انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل المستقر أحادي البعدي وتطبيقاته المختلفة، التناظر الكهربي لظاهرة التوصيل الحراري، انتقال الحرارة خلال السطوح الممتدة (الزعانف)، انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل المستقر ثنائي البعد الحل التحليلي،الحل البياني، الحل العددي، انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل غير المستقر (الحل التقريبي للسعات الحرارية المركزة)، الحل التحليلي واستخدام الخرائط لبعض الأجسام القياسية ثلاثية الأبعاد، الحل العددي للأجسام ثنائية البعد.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

تحكم آلي (1) 
مقدمة لمنظومات التحكم والتغذية الراجعة،استنباط النماذج الرياضية للمنضومات الميكانيكية والهيدروليكية والحرارية والكهربائية، تحويل لابلاس، روال التحويل ومخطط القوالب لتمثيل الأنظمة، أنماط التحكيم الأساسية، تحليل الاستجابة الزمنية، تحليل خطأ أنظمة التحكم، استقرار انظمة التحكم . 

 اهتزازات (1) 
دراسة حركة الاهتزازات، تعاريف ومفاهيم حول درجات الطلاقة (الحرية) والطاقة للجملة المحافظة وتطبيقاتها، دراسة الجملة الخطية ذات درجة طلاقة واحدة، اهتزازات حرة مخمدة وعديمة الاخماد، اهتزازات قسرية ذات قوة توافقية، اهتزازات ناتجة عن قوة مؤثرة عامة، جملة خطية ذات درجتي طلاقة، جملة خطية ذات درجات طلاقة متعددة الترددات والاشكال الخاصة للجملة، كيفية ايجاد التردد الأساسي للجملة وطرق الحل. 

 هندسة البيئة 
وصف مكونات البيئة وخصائصها الطبيعية، خصائص الهواء الجوي النقي، مصادر التلوث للهواء الجوي، تصنيف ملوثات الهواء الجوي، مكونات الغلاف الجوي وخصائصة ومتغيراته، التأثير المتبادل بين الظواهر الجوية وجودة الهواء، علاقات تقدير تركيز الملوثات في الهلواء الجوي الناتجة من عادم المداخن، تصميم المداخن، النظم الهندسية للتحكم من ملوثات الهواء، تصميم السيكلونات لاصطياد الحبيبات الدقيقة والاتربة، أجهزة التحكم في الغازات الملوثة بالمتصاص والاهتزاز والاحتراق،الاثر البيئي لانتاج وتوزيع واستهلاك الطاقة الحرارية في محطات القدرة، التلوث الاحراري للمسطحات المائية. 

 انتقال حرارة (2) 
مقدمة في انتقال الحرارة بالحمل، دراسة تحليلية لانتقال الحرارة بالحمل القسري (استنتاج وحل معادلات الاستمرارية وحفظ كمية الحرارة وحفظ الطاقة للحمل القسري فوق سطح لوح مستوي)، العلاقات التجريبية لمعامل انتقال الحرارة بالحمل القسري والحر، مبادئ ومفاهيم وتعاريف الاشعاع الحراري، الخواص الاشعاعية الحرارية للاجسام، علاقات التبادل الاشعاعي الحراري بين اسطح الاجسام المختلفة وتطبيقاتها، مقدمة للمبادلات الحرارية، مبادئ وتعريفات في انتقال الكتلة وخواص المواد المصاحبة لها. 




 تحكم آلي (2) 
طريقة التصميم بواسطة مسارات الجذور (المحل الهندسي )، طريقة التصميم بواسطة الاستجابة الترددية، دراسة الاستقرار بعد الاستجابة الترددية، تحسين أداء منظومات التحكم بواسطة التعويض، تطبيقات على التحكم في الأنظمة الميكانيكية المختلقة. 

 اهتزازات(2) 
 الجملات المستمرة المرنة وحركاتها، الطرق الدقيقة والتقريبية لحل المعادلات التفاضلية للحركة، الاهتزازات الفتلية للآلات، الاهتزازات الانعطافية للجذوع، السرعات الحرجة وطرق تعيينها، اتزان الدوارات الصلبة واللينة، المقاومة أثناء دوران الاقراص والشفرات 

 تصميم ماكينات (3) 
مراجعة على نظريات الانهيار المرن،تصميم القارنات بأنواعها المختلفة، تصميم قوابض الحركة بأنواعها القرصية والمخروطية، تصميم الفرامل بأنواعها، كراسي المحاور الدحروجية وأنواعها المختلفة، تصمم السنادات والاكتاف، كراسي المحاور الانزلاقية والتزييت.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

معامل (2) 
تجارب وقياسات انتقال الحرارة بالحمل القسري والحر، تجارب على القوى الهيدروستاتيكية، تجارب وقياسات على قواعد ضغط الموائع في الانابيب ووصلاتها، دراسة معملة لأداء المضخات،تجارب على بعض الآليات الميكانيكية والاهتزازات، دراسة معملية لأداء المراوح الهوائية. 

 آلات كهربائية 
المحولات أحادية وثلاثية الأطوار، الدائرة المكافئة بدون ومع الحمولة، تجارب الحمل الكامل واللاحمل للمحولات، ربط المحولات الثلاثية، آلات التيار المستمر- أنواعها – الخصائص الكهربائية والميكانيكية لأنواع آلات التيار المتناوب الحثية، مبدأ شغلها، خصائص العزم والسرعة، الدائرة المكافئة لها، المنحنى الدائري لها. 

 آلات الاحتراق الداخلي 
مقدمة وتصنيف محركات الاحتراق الداخلي، دورات القياسية والمقارنة بينها، أنواع وخواص الوقود وتركيبه الكيميائي وتفاعلاته، الدورات الفعلية في المحركات الترددية، دراسة شواطي السحب والانضغاط، دراسة شواطي التمدد والعادم، دراسة اجراء وآلية الاحتراق وأنواعه، الصفع والدق في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي، أنظمة تغذية المحرك (نظام المغذيات وحقن الوقود) وتأثير معدلات التغذية على ظروف التشغيل، عوامل واختبار الأداء ومنحنياته، الحساب الحراري والموازنة الحرارية للمحركات، تشحين المحركات، الكسح، التحكم في السرعة والحمل، المحركات ثنائية الأشواط. 

 صيانة نظم ميكانيكية 
مقدمة، اسس صيانة واصلاح النظم والمجموعات الميكانيكية، التعرف على الأعطال والعيوب،أطواار الانهيار،تحليل الانهيارات، الطرق المعملية لتتبع الأعطال،تطبيقات في نظم التصميم والانتاج،تطبيقات في نظم القوى الميكانيكية. 

 هندسة صناعية 
تصنيف الصناعات وانماط الانتاج، مبادئ في الإدارة ونظريات التنظيمات الصناعية، تخطيط المصنع تخطيط ورقابة الانتاج، التكاليف الصناعية، موازنة خطوط التجميع، الجدولة والتتابع، نظم الشبكات، مشكلة التعيين وتطبيقها في تخطيط المصنع. 
آلات هيدروليكية  
تصنيف الآلات الهيدروليكية، المضخات والتربينات ومعدات نقل الحركة، المضخات أنواعها وخصائصها، التشابه في المضخات، المضخات الطاردة المركزية، منحنيات الأداء المثالية والحقيقية، فواقد الطاقة في المضخات، استخدام المضخات في شبكات المواسير، توصيل المضخات على التوالي والتوازي، المضخات المحورية، ظاهرة التكهف في المضخات، الترببنات الهيدروليكية، وأنواعها، تربينات الدفع ورد الفعل، المحطات الهيدروليكية ومكوناتها، المضخات موجبة الازاحة، النقل الهيدروليكي، النظم الهيدروليكية. 

 محطات قوى 
أ.شق المبادلات الحرارية: تصميمات المبادلات الحرارية تصمييمات المعادلات الحرارية المختلفة، حسابات تحليل أداء مبادل حراري من نوع الغلاف والانبوب، الاعتبارات المهمة في تصميم المبادل الحراري، حسابات انتقال الحرارة الاشعاعي خلال غازات الاحتراق في الأفران، حسابات تصميم بعض مكونات مولد البخار (مسخن الهواء، الموفر، المحمص)، حسابات تصميم مكثفات البخار السطحية، دراسة وحسابات أداء وتصميم أبراج التبريد بأنواعها.
ب. شق توليد القدرة: أحتراق الوقود، التحليل الحجمي والوزني لنواتج الاحتراق، كميات الحرارة في نواتج الاحتراق، انظمة طرد نواتج الاحتراق من المحطات، تصميم مداخن المحطات، أفران حرق الوقود (الصلب، السائل، الغازي)، درجة حرارة اللهب الأديباتية، توزيع درجات حرارة نواتج الاحتراق عبر محطة التوليد، حسابات الغلايات، الاتزان الحراري، طرق تحسين كفائة محطات التوليد أنواع الغلايات، صيانة الغلايات، اختيار موقع المحطة، تغير الأحمال المولدة من المحطات ومتلطباتها، محطة التوليد الغازية وطرق تحسين كفاءتها .


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

إحصاء وضبط جودة  
طبيعة البيانات والرموز الاحصائية، العرض الجدولي والتمثيل البيانات للبيانات، التوزيعات التكرارية،مقاييس النزعة المركزية مقاييس التشتت والاختلاف، مقاييس الالتواء والتفلطح، اساسيات نظرية الاحتمالات، التوزيعات الاحتمالية المستمر والمتصلة، (توزيع ذي الحدين، التوزيع الطبيعي،توزيع بواسون)، نظرية العينات قياس واختبار الجودة،خرائط ضبط جودة الانتاج، نظرية التقديرات الاحصائية،عينات القبول، التوحيد القياسي والمواصفات القياسية.

 تبريد وتكيف الهواء 
أ*. تبريد: مقدمة عن مفهوم التبريد واستخداماته، اساسيات أنظمة التبريد، انظمة التبريد الانضغاطية (بالبخار) وخصائصها،أنظمة التبريد الانضغاطية البسيطة، أنظمة التبريد الانضغاطية المحسنة، المعدات الاساسية لأنظمة التبريد الانضغاطية (الضاغط، المكثف، المبخر)، أنظمة التبريد بالامتصاص، أنظمة التبريد الكهروحرارية.
ب*. تكييف الهواء : مقدمة في خواص ومكونات الهواء الجوي ومفهوم تكييف الهواء، ظروف الراحة للانسان والعوامل المؤثرة فيها، معادلة وخرائط ظروف الراحة، خواص وخريطة السيكرومتري للهواء اللجوي، عمليات السيكرومتري،أنظمة التكييف (الصيفي والشتوي وعلى مدار العام ومعداتها الاساسية )، حسابات حمل التبريد وحمل التسخين، تصميم مجاري الهواء. 

 آلات دوارة 
مقدمة، تعريف الآلات التوربينية وأنواعها المختلفة مع الاستخدامات العامة والخاصة في الصناعة وتوليد الطاقة ووسائل النقل، تعريفات الديناميكا الحرارية والقوانيين الخاصة بها المستخدمة في الآلات التروبينية، محطات التوربينات الغازية والدورات الحرارية الخاصة بها والطرق المختلفة لتحسين الكفاءة، دراسة السريان في الأبواق والنواشر، مراحل التوربينات المحورية والكفاءة وحساب المفاقيد خلالها، مراحل الضواغط المحورية والكفاءة وحسابات المفاقيد خلالها،المراوح المحورية والكفاءة والمفاقيد خلالها، المراوح الطاردة المركزية والمفاقيد خلالها،توربينات الرياح، المحركات النفاثة. 

 تنظيم صناعي 
اختبار موقع المصنع، أبنية المصنع،العملية الانتاجية،اسس تنظيم العمل، انماط تنظيم الانتاج، التقدم التقني وأتمته الإنتاج، تجهيز المصنع بالآلات) دراسة الوقت والحركة، بحوث العمليات (برمجة خطية، مشكلة النقل والمخططات الشبكية لجدولة الأعمال والنشاطات )، مقدمة الخوارزمية الغير مركبة. 


 نظم الطاقة 
مقدمة وتعريف،تقنيات تحويل وتخزين الطاقة، مصادر الطاقة التقليدية (الفحم، البترول، الغاز الطبيعي،الزيت الصخري، رمال القطران)،الطاقة النووية الانشطارية، المفاعلات النووية، مصادر الطاقة المتجددة، الطاقة الشمسية وتطبيقاتها، طاقة الرياح وتطبيقاتها، طاقة المياة وتطبيقاتها، الطاقة الحرارية للبحار والمحيطات، طاقة الحرارة الأرضية، طاقة الكتلة الحيوية،طاقة الهيدروجين،الطاقة النووية الاندماجية، الطاقة في الوطن العربي، الطاقة و البيئة، التلوث الناجم عن الطاقة التقليدية، التلوث الناتج عن استخدامات الطاقة النووية .

contact person:


----------



## محمود جادو (4 أبريل 2009)

معلومات جميله 
تسلم الايادى


----------



## muslim22 (18 أبريل 2009)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله 

بارك فيك المولى جل وعلا أخى فى الله


----------



## m_motlak (18 أبريل 2009)

انا على اعتاب التخصص الميكانيكى
ومحتار بين الانتاج والقوى وميكاترونكس


----------



## youngeng (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## امنة44 (28 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ايضاح جيد


----------



## mgdiss (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا عالى هذا الموضوع الجيد يا engneer
من أfriend


----------



## مهندسه سميه (5 نوفمبر 2009)

عايزه حاجه على اجهره قياس القدره لالات 
الاحتراق الداخلى


----------

